# A curious quiz !!!! Whats your Favorite breed of goats



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

So what's your favorite breed of goats? hlala: 
and why ?
What sort of goat's do you keep? onder: 
and why?
Are they registered c.a.e, johns disease free? 

Are there any hint a tips for someone choosing a breed of goats  :whatgoat:

just thought something like this would be interesting...
and on top of that I'm looking at starting a goat stud but unsure of what breed as yet :book:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: A curious quiz !!!!*

best breed ever is of course the LAMANCHA!!! lol I LOOOOVE lamancha's, even if they are notorious "ear munchers" i've never met a nasty attitude doe( though i'm sure they exist). I just love the breed, love the attitude, and i looove the milk quality and quantity!!     

nigerians are a close second, since i've had them since 2004. easy keepers , good mothers, great milkers, in a tiny package.

I've had pygmies, nubians, and boers, and a friend who's has alpines and saanens so i've experienced them all lol..

I raise the nigerians with a few lamanchas since i'm still in college and funds are low. I had the nubians and sold them, the noise was tooo much, I raised market goats and show boers, and i had to get rid of them because i couldnt afford the feed costs :sigh:

all of my goats are purebred, though one of my lamanchas had her paperwork revoked,, so shes the pet/milk machine! I've never had a diseased animal in my herd, and the last i tested was 07 ( planning to test this year in august ( so everyone gets tested)

my advice would to be to try and experience each breed in person to see waht works for you and what you enjoy


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: A curious quiz !!!!*

  Any goat is my fave goat is any goat because I've never met an animal that I didn't love.
  We have Boer Goats that we raise fo meat and my son shows, I'd like to get into showing too.
Most can be registered and Ive never had a major health problem ray: 
Determine what you want from your goats, visit lots of other farms, be prepared to love them to the end :angelgoat:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: A curious quiz !!!!*

My favorite breed is by far boers- they are practical, noble and gentle.

Mine are all registered, Fullbloods, 99%'s one 88% and one is 75%. they have all been tested Neg for all three diseases.

I'd go to a few shows or breeders and visit with their goats to decide which is your favorite, my second favorite breed is Alpine and Oberhasli's just because of their coloring...lol. but boers dont jump as much as the dairys in my experince, had some Saanen does getting serviced over here, decided to take a walk around the property over a 5ft fence. :doh:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

My favorite breeds are Lamanchas, Boers and Nigerian Dwarfs. 
Lamanchas because of their easy temperments and wonderful milk, Boers because I find them very very beautifully structured, and Nigerian Dwarfs because of their wide variety of colors, butterfat and easy to manage size. 
I am getting back into the act of goaties, but I have a lamancha and a nigerian right now and they are both cae/cl negative.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Gumtree said:


> So what's your favorite breed of goats? hlala:
> and why ? I love my fainters and mini silkies.
> What sort of goat's do you keep? onder: Fainters and Mini Silkies :laugh:
> and why?
> ...


Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

A curious quiz !!!! Whats your Favorite breed of goats
*Nigerian Dwarfs are #1, Kinders have a close 2nd in my book 

So what's your favorite breed of goats? 
*Nigerian Dwarfs are #1, Kinders have a close 2nd in my book 

and why ?
*Nigerians--my son was 3 yrs old last year & had no problem handling them. Excellent milking & show prospects. Each goat has such a unique personality. Love all the colors/patterns & those blue eyes are pretty stunning. Being a smaller breed they don't ruin things--my Kinder wethers took more of the Nubian size I think & would lean against the fence & bend the wire all up. 

What sort of goat's do you keep? 
*currently 14 Nigerians with many babies due starting in March & 1 big fat ol' Kinder wether

Are they registered c.a.e, johns disease free? disease tested & ADGA (American Dairy Goat Association) registered

Are there any hint a tips for someone choosing a breed of goats 
*Do your research about the breeds & basic care before just buying. Try to buy from a breeder that can "mentor" you whenever you have any questions or need any help.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Gumtree said:


> So what's your favorite breed of goats? hlala:
> and why ?Boers, I dont really know why, as a kid in 4-H we had nubians and when my oldest niece started 4-H I got one togg and one boer and decided after that we would only have boers. They are easy going and cool looking
> What sort of goat's do you keep? onder:
> and why?Well again Boers. The colors are pretty predictable unlike the other breeds but just the thought that a baby could come out different I guess is fun and I got my black headed one this year so I was happy.
> ...


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

1. Lamanchas!!!!
2. Lamanchas and Saanens-who doesn't love a big girl?
3. Health is no issue with my ladies and gents
4. Find one that fits your personality and stick with it! The Saanens are gentle giants and the Lamanchas are just sweet hearts, who doesn't love an earless wonder??

Hope this helps!

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------

